

Ask HN: When did Chrome start auto-filling credit card and cvv details? - politician

Within the past month, I&#x27;ve noticed that Chrome (v44.0.2403.107) has developed an integration with Google Wallet and will now prompt to auto-fill credit card and cvv (!) details on forms.  Does anyone when this feature was introduced?
======
mtmail
About a year ago Chrome started filling out form fields even if in the HTML
they're set to autocomplete=off. Personally I think it's annoying, too.

[http://makandracards.com/makandra/24933-chrome-34+-firefox-3...](http://makandracards.com/makandra/24933-chrome-34+-firefox-38+-ie11+-ignore-
autocomplete-off)

[http://caniuse.com/#search=autocomplete](http://caniuse.com/#search=autocomplete)

